# pacemaker code



## rparikh (Apr 5, 2012)

does anybody has cpt code for TEMPORARY TRANSVENOUS PACEMAKER WIRE INSERTION


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Apr 6, 2012)

rparikh said:


> does anybody has cpt code for TEMPORARY TRANSVENOUS PACEMAKER WIRE INSERTION



yes I think you might want to look at 33210 cpt.


----------

